# 2012 vw cc oil change question



## Turqui (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi everyone,i have a 2012 vw CC turbo with the DSG transmission, car have always been serviced at the dealer and has now 60k miles and i dont want to continue paying for the high expensive oil changes at the dealer; i will like to know wich is the type of oil used at the dealership? Any ideas? Im not trying to be cheap but they suggest to change the oil evey 10k, i take it every 5k miles so it becomes a bit expensive to pay 90 bucks every time.
What is the brand and type of oil dealers use? I beleive manufacturers specs are what they use andi will like to know if i can get the same specific oil on my own.
Thanks.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Turqui said:


> Hi everyone,i have a 2012 vw CC turbo with the DSG transmission, car have always been serviced at the dealer and has now 60k miles and i dont want to continue paying for the high expensive oil changes at the dealer; i will like to know wich is the type of oil used at the dealership? Any ideas? Im not trying to be cheap but they suggest to change the oil evey 10k, i take it every 5k miles so it becomes a bit expensive to pay 90 bucks every time.
> What is the brand and type of oil dealers use? I beleive manufacturers specs are what they use andi will like to know if i can get the same specific oil on my own.
> Thanks.


my dealership uses 5-40 Castrol. 

any 502 oil would be within spec.


----------



## Turqui (Jan 25, 2014)

Full synthetic? Can someone post a puc of the jug or gallon?
Btw im in florida, i dont know if the weather means something.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Turqui said:


> Full synthetic? Can someone post a puc of the jug or gallon?
> Btw im in florida, i dont know if the weather means something.


yes full synth. 

look for the 502 label on the back and you'll be fine


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

My local Advance Auto has the factory Mann filters...

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/mann-hummel-oil-filter-w-719-45/99998166-P?searchTerm=mann+filter

Castrol Syntec at Wallyworld...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Castrol-E...um-Protection-0W40-Motor-Oil-5-Quart/35931146

That and a set of ramps and you're out the door for ~$40. Oil changes are a snap on these motors. I'd let the oil drain out before you pull the filter out though. 

AJ


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mcseforsale said:


> Oil changes are a snap on these motors.


x2 on this, especially with the filter right there on top in a easy access location

Drive up on ramps
Pull drain plug & let the oil drain
Remove old filter
Install new filter
Reinstall drain plug
Fill with fresh oil :thumbup:


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Always been a Mobil-1 user. Is that better or worst then the Castrol mentioned? Never heard of Motul oil before buying this CC. What's the story on this oil? What about filters? I have always changed oil every 5,000 miles but I'll perform my first oil change this week as I just hit 2,500 miles and I like to flush out a new engine sooner than later. 
I'm not looking to save a few bucks, want the best.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

WILLCCU said:


> Always been a Mobil-1 user. Is that better or worst then the Castrol mentioned? Never heard of Motul oil before buying this CC. What's the story on this oil? What about filters? I have always changed oil every 5,000 miles but I'll perform my first oil change this week as I just hit 2,500 miles and I like to flush out a new engine sooner than later.
> I'm not looking to save a few bucks, want the best.


Mobil 1 0w40 is a good oil. Readily available in 5-qt containers at Wal-Mart.

Though Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck 5w40 has a more stout additive package and has lower sulphated ash which means less intake valve buildup


----------



## Stephen_T (Sep 30, 2015)

*Castrol Edge Pro LL03*

*Try Castrol Edge Pro LL03 it's co-engineered with VW. I got it from a VW dealer for $8.83/quart*


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I have read that 502/505 spec oil is better protection for gasoline engines, rather than 504/507 spec oil which is optimized for diesel engines (more so to prolong the life of the diesel emission control devices). The additives that are added to the base-stock oil help to protect the mechanical parts of the engine, but these additives slowly ruin the soot "catalytic"converter of the diesel, so they lower the additives in the 504/507 spec oil ("low SAP") so that the emission control device has a long enough life to meet EPA requirements.

VW is pushing for just one oil for dealers to stock, which is the 504/507 spec because it can be used in both. (Can't use the 502/505 spec oil in the diesel).


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

I just changed the oil with 2,960 on the odometer. This is the car's first oil change. Used zero oil since new. New Mann filter and Motul 5-40. Can't prove it but I swear it runs better. I didn't shop around for pricing as I was behind my scheduled 2500 mile oil change. Local price at Godspeed was $52.00 for 5 quarts. That's not much more than Mobile-1 at local auto parts store like O'reilly (although Wal-Mart would be much cheaper). 
I change oil every 5,000 miles going forward.


----------



## Stephen_T (Sep 30, 2015)

Isn't 504 00 for long drain intervals too? Shouldn't it protect better if it's designed to be changed less frequently? In the '13 CC manual, you can use VW 502 00, 503 00 and 504 00 in the 2.0T engine. I wanted to try the 504 00 oil; thinking it might help with the carbon build up issue with a direct injection engine.

This web site shows a chart of the VW specs; the chart shows 504 00 performs better in the "wear" and "sludge" categories than 502 00. Let me know your thoughts...

http://www.oilspecifications.org/articles/vw_motor_oil_specifications_explained.php
http://www.oilspecifications.org/volkswagen.php


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I use 502/505 Mobil-1 0W-40 in my 2012 VW 2.0T, and my 2010 Audi 3.0T. I change every 3000 miles. Excessive ? yes, but cheap engine insurance.


----------



## Stephen_T (Sep 30, 2015)

Found this web site from another post, you can dynamically compare the oil specs on a chart...
http://www.lubrizol.com/apps/relperftool/pc.html


----------

